# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Butterfly

## johng

Does anybody recognize this butterfly. Is it the Endangered Homerus Swallowtail Butterfly?

Photographed in Portland.

Thanks,
John G

----------


## Kelly Holderfield

what a great pic

----------


## johng

Thanks Kelly,

As I always say all I do is press a button, the beauty is by the hand of Mother Nature!!!

----------


## butterfly

ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!! I've always had a fascination with butterflys, which is why I decided take on the screen name butterfly for Negril.com. I love the way they evolve from a caterpillar into a stunning collage of colors and patterns.  They glide so gracefully and freely

----------


## johng

As is said "Butterflies Are Free"

----------


## butterfly

As butterflies i feel so free in Jamaica and traveling there has changed me into a better person.

----------


## johng

Doctorbird him a Free Too!!

----------

